# Vermietet google seine Domains!? ...



## kuhlmaehn (23. Januar 2007)

oder was ist da los?
Bei google.de kommt bei mir immer goneo Internet gmbh oder so:







Also ich meine wenn das keine Werbung wäre könnte man die Firma ja verklagen wegen domainraub oder nicht?
Mh sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Denniz (23. Januar 2007)

google.de gehört jetzt dem favo aus wiesbaden. lol. Wahrscheinlich per kk antrag übernommen.
link


----------



## Enumerator (23. Januar 2007)

Moin!

Google vermietet garantiert keine Domains. Du fällst wahrscheinlich auf Werbemacher oder Spassvögel 'rein, die Ihre Domains Namen geben wie "gogle" etc, also irgendwass mit Tippfehlern oder so. Möglich?

Mfg Enum


----------



## Denniz (23. Januar 2007)

Bei mir ist die auch weg
link


----------



## kuhlmaehn (23. Januar 2007)

Ja Enumerator als ob -.-"

@Denniz was heisst per kk antrag?

[Edit]
Ok sorry hätte erstmal suchen sollen..
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/KK-Antrag


----------



## Denniz (23. Januar 2007)

Hier gehts: http://209.85.135.99/


----------



## Dr Dau (23. Januar 2007)

Hallo!

Die Masche ist schon alt (und scheint die gleiche zu sein)..... siehe dazu auch hier.
Was mir auffällt ist dass der Typ in beiden Fällen den gleichen Vornamen hat (siehe o.g. Thread und das 1. Bild von Denniz).
Kann natürlich auch reiner Zufall sein..... allerdings ist es genauso denkbar dass der Typ geheiratet und den Nachnamen seiner Liebsten angenommen hat (evtl. auch nur eine Scheinehe).
Ein "Ortswechsel" währe damit natürlich auch nicht ausgeschlossen.
Immerhin hat der Herr D. (den Namen müssen wir hier nicht weiter breittreten  ) genug Staub aufgewirbelt (einfach mal googlen, Google funktioniert ja wieder  ).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## octo124 (23. Januar 2007)

Leutz, verfolgt mal den Link von Dr.Dau. Da ist eindeutig zu lesen, wie sowas funktioniert.

Womit wir wieder bei leidigen Thema PC-Sicherheit wären. Also schickt mal die Brieftauben von Google in diese Richtung.


----------



## Denniz (23. Januar 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/84074


----------

